# One of Englands senior gastroenterologists and IBS specialist



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

1: Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2005 Dec;22(11-12):1061-1067. Related Articles, Links Review article: the history of hypnotherapy and its role in the irritable bowel syndrome.Whorwell PJ.Education and Research Centre, Wythenshawe Hospital, Manchester, UK.Hypnosis is a technique by which an individual can gain a degree of control over physiological as well as psychological function. This paper reviews the history of the phenomenon as well as the accumulating evidence that it is effective in relieving the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome and improving the quality of life of sufferers. The physiological effects of hypnosis are also discussed coupled with an outline of how a hypnotherapy service might be provided.PMID: 16305719


----------

